# Regular pads with carbon rims in a pinch?



## velorider (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi, I want to race a crit on my carbon tubulars tomorrow and my Swissstop pads didn't come in yet. I have Campy Record brakes. If I carefully go over the pads and make sure they're clean, will it hurt the rims to use them? Thanks


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

The rubber compound is probably too hard for the carbon rim brake track. Don't chance destroying your rims.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I assume the pads were used on alloy rims? If so, I wouldn't recommend doing it. Even if the pads look clean, there can still be debris wedged down in the pad that could be absolutely destructive to your brake track. I would play it safe and hold off until the new pads come in.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

4slomo said:


> The rubber compound is probably too hard for the carbon rim brake track. Don't chance destroying your rims.


no way, not possible, no chance any rubber brake pad is hard enough to hurt carbon rims. some compounds might generate dangerous levels of heat on looooong downhils, but the rubber itself being hard enough to hurt them? no way...they'd be way to hard to slow the bike down if they were that hard. every standard brake pad i've ever seen used on carbon rims is actually soft and wears very quickly.

the little tiny bits of aluminum that might be in there could do some harm.


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry if I wasn't clear, brake pads used on aluminum alloy rims will pick up aluminum shards due to braking. These become embedded in the brake pads, making them extra abrasive on carbon rims, thus the statement the rubber compound becomes too hard. See the following for additional info:

ENVE: "Over the last year we have been focused on improving the performance and longevity of braking on the 100% carbon braking surface of our road rims. Part of this effort has been to develop a new brake pad compound that will optimally manage heat, *minimize abrasion*, modulate, and perform in wet conditions with our rims." Warranty: "ENVE Grey brake pads are provided with ENVE rims and complete wheelsets. Failure to use the ENVE Grey brake pads will void the warranty."

Reynolds: "Overheating is the enemy of carbon fiber braking surfaces and can potentially lead to warping or failures." Warranty: "We recommend the use of Reynolds Carbon Specific Pads included with your wheel set. The use of any other pad, or compound, may result in undesirable braking performance and can damage your rim. The use of any other brake pads than the ones specified will void your warranty and/or Reynolds Assurance claim... Use of cork brake pads, even if designed specifically for carbon rims is not recommended and will void all warranty and/or Reynolds Assurance claims."

Easton: "2. Can I use the Swiss Stop Yellow King pads on both my carbon and my aluminum wheels?
While the manufacturer and many bike reviews have supported the use of this brake pad on both carbon and aluminum rims we find that the Yellow King pads have significantly decreased performance when used on an alloy brake track. In addition, small aluminum shards imbedded in the pad from use on alloy brake tracks can cause damage to the carbon. For optimum braking performance, use the appropriate material brake pad for each type of braking surface."

Zipp: "The durable pad, developed by Zipp and SwissStop®, *has no abrasives that damage the rim*." Manual: "Do not re-use any brake pads on carbon rims that have been previously used on aluminum rims as abrasive material may be embeded in the pad."


----------

